# Holiday chukar hunts



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cpl pics from the hunts over the holidays

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Very nice. The birds moving high?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

OriginalOscar said:


> Very nice. The birds moving high?


I am finding them both.....up high & about 3/4 mtn in the saddles. After all the snow they was hanging right at the base of the rock cliffs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Gotta love it! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

tigerpincer said:


> Gotta love it! Thanks for sharing your pics.


Tiger.....he gotta get together & chase some devil birds together!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job on the birds and beautiful pictures. thanks

.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks goob!!---I just gotta find me a ptarmigan now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

bamacpl said:


> Tiger.....he gotta get together & chase some devil birds together!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im in!! PM to be sent shortly.


----------

